# Lamson Speedster 3.5?



## Colonal_Angus (Oct 14, 2014)

Does anyone see a problem running 7wt line on a 7wt rod with this reel. Lamson states that it's designed for a 8-9wt. I got the reel for my birthday and I'm so pumped that she got me something that I wanted (albeit a little bigger than the Speedster 3, like I was originally gonna get) that I'm tempted to just keep the 3.5 and run a 7wt set up with it.

If it helps...I'll be targeting lowtide and floodtide redfish, trout and blackdrum.

Thanks!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Zero issues. The reel won't know the difference. Odds are that reel won't feel too big on a 7wt. Personally, I like a little bit bigger reel.


----------



## mgedge (Apr 3, 2014)

No issues at all. The Lamson reels share the same drag until you get to the very largest reels in their top end line, so that will be fine. If memory serves, the Speedster holds a little less backing than do comparable reels in their lines, so you should have plenty of room. Also, Kelly Galloup (of streamer fame) generally recommends reels one size larger because he thinks that they balance the rods better. (You can check out his video's on YouTube.)


----------



## Colonal_Angus (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I was looking at the Nautilus FWX and Tibor BC Light too. All around the price. The FWX was nice and light, the Tibor is classic but I haven't felt one yet and doesn't have a sealed drag (fishing out of kayak and wading) and the Speedster3.5 is badass and my wife bought it for me.

Any issues with lamson drags? Can this Speedster 3.5 handle bonefish?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you can find one.... I'm very fond of the original Lamson 3.0 -it's how I have my only 7wt set up. In the meantime I'd borrow any old #8 line and load it on the 3.5, then load the reel with backing on top of the line... Now you remove the backing onto another spool, remove the 8wt -then re-load the backing and then your new 7wt line... The reel will be just fine with a 7wt and if you've taken the time to load it for an 8wt, all it will need is an 8wt if you ever want to use it for the heavier line and you'll be ready to go.

Since I'm a guide I often have anglers that fail to level wind a fly reel when they have a big fish on. Not loading up a reel with backing gives you a good bit of leeway if you ever forget to level wind....


----------

